# Pier One Stnd Poodle Ornament



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

SECRETO said:


> In the Thanksgiving day add's for Black friday sales I noticed a Black Standard Poodle ornament featured for $8.95 in the Pier One Imports add. So of course I went first thing Friday and grabbed mine. lol
> 
> There was plenty in stock just in case anyone wants to try their local Peir One. The reg price is $8.95 and its too cute!


Very cute! I need to see if I can get it online! I made my own... I made ones for my horses last year so figured he needed his own also. Black is hard for ornaments!! I think I need too add some festive ribbon and maybe some jingle bells!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH !!!!!! : )))))) THAT is a REAL treat :act-up: !!!!! Black spoo ornament :clap2: !!!!

I collect glass ornaments for years now - wow - this is going to be a very spacial addition :cheers2:

Thanks so much for posting it : )))) !!!!:marchmellow:

Sherry - that is VERY pretty ornament you made !!!! What is it made of : ))) !???


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

It was made from an oven baked craft clay. Usually I am making full animal figures out of it but I made a few ornaments an liked how they turn out flat like this.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW !!!! Did you do all that detailing "free hand" ?????:act-up:

Just AMAZING !!!!! :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I just visited your Farm : ))))) !!!!

My goodness, you are one *very* talented lady :clap2: !!!! I just LOOOVE that white horse head painting and chickens are ADORABLE !!!! Do you grow them at your farm too ???:act-up: I love chicken *tehe, not many people know that LOL , I wish I could have a hen-house !


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> WOW !!!! Did you do all that detailing "free hand" ?????:act-up:
> 
> Just AMAZING !!!!! :rose::rose::rose:


Thank you, I did, My first poodle in fact  This is more like the things I usually do. Im sure after the Holidays I will be working on a "Hoolie" sculpture !


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> I just visited your Farm : ))))) !!!!
> 
> My goodness, you are one *very* talented lady :clap2: !!!! I just LOOOVE that white horse head painting and chickens are ADORABLE !!!! Do you grow them at your farm too ???:act-up: I love chicken *tehe, not many people know that LOL , I wish I could have a hen-house !


I hope you enjoyed your visit  I love my Chickens.. dont have the Silkies anymore but have a nice little flock of Salmon Faverolles. I always wanted to live on a farm and though it is stretching it just a bit to call our little 3 acre place a farm it is as close as i can get


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, I enjoyed my visit thoroughly :hippie: !!!! It all looks so idyllic and relaxing *sigh !!!

Salmon Faverolles are VERY cute also : ))) !!!! I guess they are better egg producers than Silkies  !? The only kind of chicken I am not fond of are those "commercial" broilers : ((, poor creatures. It is inhumane what they did to them... BUT, to stay on a "happy side" LOL - for how long Favorolles produce eggs before it is time to *ehem... you know LOL , before they end up on a plate  ???

I am terrible with that part of "farming" - I would end up with 80 old hens :bird: after couple of years LOL.


----------

